# Bee Keeps?'s



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking to start my first hive. Whats better the box type or top bar? Where's the best place to get your bee's? (And What kind) Any other advice is good to...........


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 2, 2013)

Beesource is a great online forum.   
I really learned a lot from Michael Bush  http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

You'll get more honey from the langstrom (box) hive but have healthier bees with the top bar.  You are really creative and could easily build some top bar hives.   

For bees I would try to find a local seller who has "mutts."   I would start with nucs and not packaged bees. 
You probably have a local beekeeping group.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry, can't help with your question. Good luck though, sounds fun. You may want to delete the other repeat posts?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Sorry, can't help with your question. Good luck though, sounds fun. You may want to delete the other repeat posts?


 
Have no clue haow that happend or how to delete it...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Beesource is a great online forum.
> I really learned a lot from Michael Bush http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
> 
> You'll get more honey from the langstrom (box) hive but have healthier bees with the top bar. You are really creative and could easily build some top bar hives.
> ...


 
Top bar seems a lot easier to build. Cloest bee keeper selling bee's is about 2 hrs away, and hes getting his shipped from GA. Thanks for the link see what i can come up with.


----------



## JDC1 (Mar 2, 2013)

We use 8 frame hives so my wife can lift them. She gets most of the supplies from Brushy Mountain. If you are going to buy a package do it now as they will sell out pretty quickly. We source ours locally. It is a pretty interesting hobby. Her first package flew away after only a few hours.  There is probably a local club that you can source some used equipment from and gain info.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 2, 2013)

If you can only get package bees for Georgia that's fine.  That's how most of us started.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2013)

Another biggie is the flowers in your area....
Several beekeepers in our area have different fields of flowers that the bees pollinate, and it makes a big difference in the taste of the honey.  I think most honey bees start out by pollinating the maple trees, if I am not mistaken.  Then the fruit tree blossoms, then onto the fields and flowers.  My one buddy has an apple orchard and fields of clover, and lots of box hives.  His honey is by long and far the best I've ever bought, it is fantastic.  Another local guy has lots of witch hazel in the fields, his honey literally tastes like perfume.....I'm not crazy about it at all.

I get my sweets by making maple syrup, or else I would get into the bee biz a little.  Too many irons in the fire.  I would do as the others already mentioned and look around for a local club that you can get advice from......they will know the local ins-and-outs and what-nots to help you get started....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 3, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Another biggie is the flowers in your area....
> Several beekeepers in our area have different fields of flowers that the bees pollinate, and it makes a big difference in the taste of the honey. I think most honey bees start out by pollinating the maple trees, if I am not mistaken. Then the fruit tree blossoms, then onto the fields and flowers. My one buddy has an apple orchard and fields of clover, and lots of box hives. His honey is by long and far the best I've ever bought, it is fantastic. Another local guy has lots of witch hazel in the fields, his honey literally tastes like perfume.....I'm not crazy about it at all.
> 
> I get my sweets by making maple syrup, or else I would get into the bee biz a little. Too many irons in the fire. I would do as the others already mentioned and look around for a local club that you can get advice from......they will know the local ins-and-outs and what-nots to help you get started....


 

I have a small orchard thats really small..(Lol Started from seed a couple years ago) 4,000 square foot garden, few 100 strawberry's and 6 blueberry's. Dropping a big maple Tuesday to make room for a big U shape hill. (Wonder what thats for) That will be planted in wild flowers. Will double the orchard as well this spring. Farms are 360 degrees around me.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is my story: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...y-are-beeing-well-behived.86216/#post-1115206

I think I am going to introduce a langstrom hive this spring and either split or transfer the bees.  The top bar is more difficult to control and that makes honey harvesting more difficult and upsetting to the bees.  I was also told to buy the racks and build the box.  Seems to be the most cost effective way.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Here is my story: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...y-are-beeing-well-behived.86216/#post-1115206
> 
> I think I am going to introduce a langstrom hive this spring and either split or transfer the bees. The top bar is more difficult to control and that makes honey harvesting more difficult and upsetting to the bees. I was also told to buy the racks and build the box. Seems to be the most cost effective way.


So I take it the bees stayed in the hive you made?  If so, that is really cool.....get me some pics, you know how I like those pics!


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

No other pics beyond the ones in the other thread.  Right now the hive is covered with a dark tarp for heat.  Little known fact is that all bees except the queen die over the winter.  The bees that will be flying around this spring will be newly hatched.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 5, 2013)

With honey bees not all bees die.   They need a certain mass to keep warm.     Bees are always disturbed when you remove the honey.    With the langstrom hive you can re-use the comb so the bees don't have to put energy into making it.   With the top bar hive, they make natural size cells in the combs with greatly reduces their parasite load.    Like I said, less honey but healthier bees.    You can also try langstroms with small cell sheets, but they are not always easy to find.

Either way I suggest you look at the long haul and decide what you want.  Once you invest time, energy, and money, into a set up it's hard to justify changing.  I wish I'd started with top bar, but like everything else I just jump in feet first.


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Top bar seems a lot easier to build. Cloest bee keeper selling bee's is about 2 hrs away, and hes getting his shipped from GA. Thanks for the link see what i can come up with.


 
You can order bees shipped via USPS, (another advantage of our postal system). I have had a couple bee packages delivered this way. You get a call from the PO to pick them up, as quickly as possible. It was funny when I went to the PO, they had them on the back loading dock. No one wanted to get near them. I just put them in the back of the wagon and drove off, much to their chagrin. I'm sure they thought I was crazy.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 6, 2013)

I once picked up a package of bees and went to put them in the back seat of the truck.   My son got a little upset so I agreed to move them to the bed


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 6, 2013)

Does using Langstrom hives increase the need to use medicinal products?  I was trying to maintain a natural hive as much as possible.  I did nothing last year other than building the TBH and providing some sugar water when I plucked the bees from the limb and deposited them in the hive.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 6, 2013)

The wax sheets you put on the frames have larger cells than the bees would naturally build.    Larger cells=more varroa mites.   When they bees build without that template they build smaller cells.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 6, 2013)

My hive had about 28 bars in it.  They build on all but 6, and I believe 14 or so were full.  I also hung my hive from a large tree branch just to keep it away from predators.  Bears are few and far between, but seem to show up at hives.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is the basic plan I am using. Any Improvments I should be looking at?


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 7, 2013)

When I used to mess with the bees, I bought pre-cut box kits from Dadant and assembeled and painted them myself. My buddy ordered the bees, but I dont know where from. He did mention the UPS guy was really pissed off at him and it looked like the box was kicked out of the truck to the porch LMAO. If your one hive lives thru the first year, you should have 2 more hives ready for them as you will have a whole hell of alot more bees! Start reading now...there's a crapload of info to learn. Read up on how to identify diseases and such and how to medicate. Our hives were all different as far as attitude towards human intrusion. 1 was really docile. You could stick your head in there and not get stung. The other 2 were not so nice.

Heres a couple pics for ya.....Find the queen in the first one.
The 2nd is a queen cell.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> When I used to mess with the bees, I bought pre-cut box kits from Dadant and assembeled and painted them myself. My buddy ordered the bees, but I dont know where from. He did mention the UPS guy was really pissed off at him and it looked like the box was kicked out of the truck to the porch LMAO. If your one hive lives thru the first year, you should have 2 more hives ready for them as you will have a whole hell of alot more bees! Start reading now...there's a crapload of info to learn. Read up on how to identify diseases and such and how to medicate. Our hives were all different as far as attitude towards human intrusion. 1 was really docile. You could stick your head in there and not get stung. The other 2 were not so nice.
> 
> Heres a couple pics for ya.....Find the queen in the first one.
> The 2nd is a queen cell.


 
Spotted her quick.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Spotted her quick.


 I hope i need a couple more hives next year. This one will be a 42 inch and should have around 25 top bars.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 7, 2013)

Be sure to bring them some Starbucks.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/science/plants-use-caffeine-to-lure-bees-scientists-find.html?_r=0


----------



## gregbesia (Mar 8, 2013)

You guys and gals are lucky. I really wanted to start keeping bees this spring,  but of course it is not allowed in this @#$%& town.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you sure about that? There are many apiaries in your area. What specific town is this? CT has a long history of beekeeping. Maybe you just need to register your hives. Contact these folks:
http://www.ctbees.com/


----------



## gregbesia (Mar 10, 2013)

When I called the town code enforcment officer he said that I need to have at least 3 acres of land. I have 1 acre property. This is Southington, CT.


----------



## charly (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Another biggie is the flowers in your area....
> Several beekeepers in our area have different fields of flowers that the bees pollinate, and it makes a big difference in the taste of the honey. I think most honey bees start out by pollinating the maple trees, if I am not mistaken. Then the fruit tree blossoms, then onto the fields and flowers. My one buddy has an apple orchard and fields of clover, and lots of box hives. His honey is by long and far the best I've ever bought, it is fantastic. Another local guy has lots of witch hazel in the fields, his honey literally tastes like perfume.....I'm not crazy about it at all.
> 
> I get my sweets by making maple syrup, or else I would get into the bee biz a little. Too many irons in the fire. I would do as the others already mentioned and look around for a local club that you can get advice from......they will know the local ins-and-outs and what-nots to help you get started....


Had the local bee Keeper bring me our first hive last year.. they fed on Golden Rod as my 50 apple trees lost their buds in a late frost last year.. I can tell you the honey was out of this world... Very cool extraction was used as to not kill the enzymes in the honey... We sold every jar that we wanted to give up... plus we left plenty for the bees to have for the winter over... Now we are thinking of going big with the bees... I'm going to learn more from my bee keeper friend this year... He's up there in age so I want to learn everything I can.. Nicest easy going guy you'd ever meet... loves his bees... He just wears a head Vail and that's it... He said the bee's can tell if your afraid or not.. He rarely gets stung.. He's got some big equipment from his heavy production days.. I'm going to see if he will part with some down the road... I face my bees to the south and they have shelter , a hedge row on the West side, prevailing winds here,, plus I put straw bales around the hive for the winter leaving the front open.. They were out the other day when it was 50 degrees.. Oh yeah,, never stand in the entry way, front of the hive,,, first thing I was told.. That's a sting area... Best time to work on the hive,,, when it's hot out and they're busy,,, then they're doing their own thing not sitting inside ....I thought just the opposite when it would be cool..


----------



## jebatty (Mar 12, 2013)

A pretty good source of supplies and equipment.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/


----------



## charly (Mar 12, 2013)

jebatty said:


> A pretty good source of supplies and equipment.
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/


Thank You


----------



## save$ (Mar 12, 2013)

I let a guy put a couple hives on my land.  They stayed there until one hive swarmed.   Had a hell of a time getting them back.  Then they had mites, then just died off.  The owner got old and stopped his bee activity.  If you have an experienced person available, stick to him like glue.   You will learn how to handle them.   I swear my garden  was  better when we had a bee hives.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

Up bee will bee here April 3rd. Still lots to do but this is where I am at.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 26, 2013)

When I built my TBH I used small triangular shaped pieces of pine on the bottom of the oak bars.  There were many ways to promote the hive construction, but that pine idea worked just fine.  Tacked them in with a small brad nailer and did nothing else.  They built quickly and straight off those guides.  You making a queen limiter for this?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> When I built my TBH I used small triangular shaped pieces of pine on the bottom of the oak bars. There were many ways to promote the hive construction, but that pine idea worked just fine. Tacked them in with a small brad nailer and did nothing else. They built quickly and straight off those guides. You making a queen limiter for this?


 

Dont sure what that is. I have sections to choke down the area they can work? Starting with 5 bars.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 26, 2013)

Queen limiter will disallow the queen entry to part of the hive.  What that does is create a "honey storage" only area.  That makes life easier for you if and when you harvest the golden syrup.  It can be a simple plywood fin that fits to very tight tolerances on all sides (-1/16, my guess) and has a slot that is large enough for worker bees, but too small for the queen.  The workers will be aware of her inability to access that portion of the hive and will only use if for honey.  Your plans should have a solid bottom and screen bottom.  Use the screen bottom except during hibernation/cold climate periods.  The screen will allow the mites that the bees shed to fall out of the nest.  If the bottom is solid, the mites will be picked up by other bees crawling along it.  Bear in mind that everything you put together willl be sealed by the bees with a glue like substance.  That makes swapping the bottom difficult unless you design an add-on solid piece for the off season.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Queen limiter will disallow the queen entry to part of the hive. What that does is create a "honey storage" only area. That makes life easier for you if and when you harvest the golden syrup. It can be a simple plywood fin that fits to very tight tolerances on all sides (-1/16, my guess) and has a slot that is large enough for worker bees, but too small for the queen. The workers will be aware of her inability to access that portion of the hive and will only use if for honey. Your plans should have a solid bottom and screen bottom. Use the screen bottom except during hibernation/cold climate periods. The screen will allow the mites that the bees shed to fall out of the nest. If the bottom is solid, the mites will be picked up by other bees crawling along it. Bear in mind that everything you put together willl be sealed by the bees with a glue like substance. That makes swapping the bottom difficult unless you design an add-on solid piece for the off season.


 
Yes, I have two of those (Queen limiter ). Yes the screen is order and on its way(One piece of gutter guard) . Just not good with bee lingo yet. I will post pic's as get things done let me know what you think. There going to be here next Tuesday (I took it off) so there no turning back now.
Its 42 inch's long and the roof will be 48 inch's with a peak.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2013)

Bee are here any last minute advice? Going to put them in the hive about 7:00 pm.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 1, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Bee are here any last minute advice? Going to put them in the hive about 7:00 pm.


 
Did the UPS man punt them off the truck? As for advice, Dont drink any beer until you get them inside!  No, in all reality, I would consider giving them some sugar water to feed on due to the lack of anything activly growing around here yet. Thats all the advice I got for ya!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Dont drink until you get them inside!  No, in all reality, I would consider giving them some sugar water to feed on due to the lack of anything activly growing around here yet.


 
She is spraying them with sugar water every couple hours(There still in the create)
. I will finish the feeder to night and will feed at-least through April. The no beer thing Not going to happen!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well....how did it go? Let see some pics!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Well....how did it go? Let see some pics!


 
I got home at 7:15 and decided I better run through the instructions again. Glad I did........Setting up for this evening. Weapons two spray bottles one with sugar water the second with liquid smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 98555





Bees are in!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! Now tell the truth...have you been able to keep from opening it up and looking? I bet you'll see some flying activity this weekend with the warmer temps! Better start that wildflower patch now!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Nice! Now tell the truth...have you been able to keep from opening it up and looking? I bet you'll see some flying activity this weekend with the warmer temps! Better start that wildflower patch now!


 

This one about 15 mins ago............Two days after install!  And i am going in after dark to make sure the queen is out of the box.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2013)

Went in to check the queens box and this time I got stung.........


----------



## charly (Apr 4, 2013)

Old timer that's teaching me about my bees said, never stand in front of their entrance,, sting area.. Best time to handle the bees is when it's warm out and their busy.. When it's cool and they're all inside is when they get upset and sting...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2013)

charly said:


> Old timer that's teaching me about my bees said, never stand in front of their entrance,, sting area.. Best time to handle the bees is when it's warm out and their busy.. When it's cool and they're all inside is when they get upset and sting...


 

I had to check on the queen still not sure if shes alive. I went in once at about 3:00 pm and they where out in full force and I back down. Didnt use any smoke they only been in there for 2 days. Next time I will but hope thats a couple weeks down the road. Queen box is diffidently open but there is 5-6 dead bees in there done that look like a queen. Got my fingers crossed to say the least.


----------



## charly (Apr 4, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I had to check on the queen still not sure if shes alive. I went in once at about 3:00 pm and they where out in full force and I back down. Didnt use any smoke they only been in there for 2 days. Next time I will but hope thats a couple weeks down the road. Queen box is diffidently open but there is 5-6 dead bees in there done that look like a queen. Got my fingers crossed to say the least.


The guy helping me uses a smoker as well,, uses a piece of burlap and dried up grass  for the smoker.. He keeps a little bag of dried grass together for the smoker fuel.  He just wears a Vail and that's it, short sleeve shirt. Amazing , I think the bees know he not afraid to get stung... First time he was checking my hive I got stung...nothing for him... guess they're breaking me in


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2013)

charly said:


> The guy helping me uses a smoker as well,, uses a piece of burlap and dried up grass for the smoker.. He keeps a little bag of dried grass together for the smoker fuel. He just wears a Vail and that's it, short sleeve shirt. Amazing , I think the bees know he not afraid to get stung... First time he was checking my hive I got stung...nothing for him... guess they're breaking me in


 

Well I went in 2 times with the short sleeve shirt no smoke on vail and one sting.....Not the smartest thing I have done but just shear fear that i cant find the queen.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 5, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Well I went in 2 times with the short sleeve shirt no smoke on vail and one sting.....Not the smartest thing I have done but just shear fear that i cant find the queen.


 
Queens are cheap if you gotta buy another....at least its early. See any queen cells? (probably too early for it but you never know) Read this.....VERY informative.  http://www.wbka.com/pdf/a012queencells.pdf


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Queens are cheap....at least its early.


 
How much time do I have to figure it out?


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Start checking on queen availability now,  but you probably won't know anything for another few days.

From the above link....


Queen Cell Development
*- The earliest you can identify a viable queen cell is when it is already 3 days old - an egg in a queen cup does not necessarily mean it will become a queen cell. The critical decision for the colony is made when the egg hatches out (Day 3) and the nurse bees start to feed the larva with royal jelly. A queen cup with a pool of royal jelly and a tiny larva in it will almost inevitably be taken full term to become a sealed queen cell. Sealing takes place on Day 8, ie. the larval feeding period is just 5 days. Once queen cells are sealed it is difficult to know how old they are without breaking one open to take a look. There are usually cells covering a range of ages present, so you really need to look at several cells in different part of the hive to be sure.*
Emergence of queen cells occurs on
*Day 16*
, ie. 8 days after Sealing. A newly emerged queen cell usually has a hinged lid attached but it is also quite common for the bees to close the lid and reseal it - look for a line round the tip of the cell (a sort of ‘tear here’ line). You may be surprised to find an occupant in such cells; usually it is a worker bee that has gone in to do a bit of cleaning work and has been sealed in by some tidy-minded sister. If the bee is head-down in the cell it will be a worker but, if it is head-up, it will be a queen and she will just be waiting for you to open the cell for her to walk out. Again, do not panic and kill her! Let her walk off into the colony because this is an extremely easy (even advantageous) situation to resolve (see Step 7 below).


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Start checking on queen availability now, but you probably won't know anything for another few days.
> 
> From the above link....
> 
> ...


 
I order another queen. Can they even make a queen without one?


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 5, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I order another queen. Can they even make a queen without one?


 
Yep. If you have eggs that is.  If you have egg cells, I'd hold off on buying one for a few more days and check again (daytime when warm). She may still be there. Very easy to miss....especially if being stung lol.

Read this. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/what-to-do-if-you-lose-your-hives-queen-bee.html


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Yep. If you have eggs that is. If you have egg cells, I'd hold off on buying one for a few more days and check again (daytime when warm). She may still be there. Very easy to miss....especially if being stung lol.
> 
> Read this. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/what-to-do-if-you-lose-your-hives-queen-bee.html


 
It will not ship until mid-april. I went ahead and got on the waiting list. My gut filling is she didn't make it. I been in there 3 times now, but what would happen if there became 2 queens? Oh and I also know what the term Bee line means now!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 8, 2013)

If there are 2 queens, one of 2 things will happen. 1. A queen will swarm and take some of your bees away, or 2. they will fight to the death and eventually, the strongest survives.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> If there are 2 queens, one of 2 things will happen. 1. A queen will swarm and take some of your bees away, or 2. they will fight to the death and eventually, the strongest survives.


 
That's what my dad said.....I am still thinking option 3. the other queen is already dead. Anyway I go its a crap shoot! Now would you go with 2 queens are better than done?


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 8, 2013)

smokinj said:


> That's what my dad said.....I am still thinking option 3. the other queen is already dead. Anyway I go its a crap shoot! Now would you go with 2 queens are better than done?


 Chances are slim to none that two queens will occupy one hive. Its happened before but Ive only seen it in large feral colonies that are 15ft up in a hollowed out tree. Like Bocefus said they'll swarm or fight to the death. Usually they'll swarm before the new queen is even hatched out. I would highly recommend you find a local bee club that you can meet with they will be a wealth of knowledge and help. Also check out http://www.beesource.com/ this a great online source of info.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Chances are slim to none that two queens will occupy one hive. Its happened before but Ive only seen it in large feral colonies that are 15ft up in a hollowed out tree. Like Bocefus said they'll swarm or fight to the death. Usually they'll swarm before the new queen is even hatched out. I would highly recommend you find a local bee club that you can meet with they will be a wealth of knowledge and help. Also check out http://www.beesource.com/ this a great online source of info.


 
I am understanding what two queens mean. I need to know more about 0 queens. I check 4 times now and cant find the queen.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you have any eggs,larvae capped brood? Those are signs of a queens presnce. Are the brood patterns correct or irregular is there honey and necter mixed in amongst the brood these are signs of noqueen. If theres no queen you can order a queen or get a frame from another beek with eggs and larvae on it so they will make a new one. Also another thing to check for is queen cells. Something may have happened to your queen and they may have started to make one already.  Go through again and slowly carefully check for her and queen cells she can be tricky to find. Ill go weeks without seeing my queens but as long as everything looks right I don't worry.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Do you have any eggs,larvae capped brood? Those are signs of a queens presnce. Are the brood patterns correct or irregular is there honey and necter mixed in amongst the brood these are signs of noqueen. If theres no queen you can order a queen or get a frame from another beek with eggs and larvae on it so they will make a new one. Also another thing to check for is queen cells. Something may have happened to your queen and they may have started to make one already. Go through again and slowly carefully check for her and queen cells she can be tricky to find. Ill go weeks without seeing my queens but as long as everything looks right I don't worry.


 
I have a window that I can see through as well. Seems they are not using the top bars at all there on the side of the box. Also I notice quit a few dying off and its kind of like there fighting each other? (Very active at the entrance but bees at the holes seem to keep the flow at a minimum) Top bars have bees wax on them already.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 10, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I have a window that I can see through as well. Seems they are not using the top bars at all there on the side of the box. Also I notice quit a few dying off and its kind of like there fighting each other? (Very active at the entrance but bees at the holes seem to keep the flow at a minimum) Top bars have bees wax on them already.


 That almost sounds like robbing activity which could mean theres no queen or they are just weak. The biggest thing to look for is brood, larvae, eggs that will let you know theres a queen. Check out  http://www.beesource.com/ the people on there can help you more than I can and youll probably meet someone local to you. Also you should check out the Indiana state beekeepers association  http://indianabeekeeper.com/ I see that there are some meetings they have in Anderson.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> That almost sounds like robbing activity which could mean theres no queen or they are just weak. The biggest thing to look for is brood, larvae, eggs that will let you know theres a queen. Check out http://www.beesource.com/ the people on there can help you more than I can and youll probably meet someone local to you. Also you should check out the Indiana state beekeepers association http://indianabeekeeper.com/ I see that there are some meetings they have in Anderson.


 
Looks like I will be going back in! I I have been watching those recourses. I have a couple beekeeper I know but there both over 60 miles away and hard to reach by phone.

Good Info you gave. My plan will be to split the hive if I have too. (Queens already order and will be here by april 15)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok after talking to a bee keeper final got ahold of him. mattjm1017 your dead on. He also said to increase food supply x 4, and I have a smoker box coming with a jacket. Should bee back in the hive Monday or Tuesday will give you update on what I find. Second bee hive I will start on tonight just in case.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 11, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Ok after talking to a bee keeper final got ahold of him. mattjm1017 your dead on. He also said to increase food supply x 4, and I have a smoker box coming with a jacket. Should bee back in the hive Monday or Tuesday will give you update on what I find. Second bee hive I will start on tonight just in case.


 I didn't realize you had two hives hows the second one look compared to the trouble hive? Having more than one is good so you have a comparison. Have you seen the queen in the other hive or at least good sign of her. If the other hive has a queen and is doing good you should be able to take a frame of eggs brood and larvae from that one and put it in the troubled one so they can make a new queen. Another thing to keep in mind is the weather its generally not a good idea to go through a hive unless the temp outside is at least above 55* the cold air can really bother them ladies.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> I didn't realize you had two hives hows the second one look compared to the trouble hive? Having more than one is good so you have a comparison. Have you seen the queen in the other hive or at least good sign of her. If the other hive has a queen and is doing good you should be able to take a frame of eggs brood and larvae from that one and put it in the troubled one so they can make a new queen. Another thing to keep in mind is the weather its generally not a good idea to go through a hive unless the temp outside is at least above 55* the cold air can really bother them ladies.


 
Second one needs built but I got a few days before I get the second queen. So, my plan is to play both sides. If, the old queen is alive I will start the second hive. If not I will start my second hive in a couple months.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 12, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Second one needs built but I got a few days before I get the second queen. So, my plan is to play both sides. If, the old queen is alive I will start the second hive. If not I will start my second hive in a couple months.


 Ok I see. Without looking at your hive it does seem that you are queenless  so it would probably be a safe bet to go ahead and introduce the new queen. If your queen is still there and shes not doing what shes supposed to do she should be replaced. If your going to start a second hive you will need to get more bees either from a local beek or a package either way will come with a queen what you could do is get the one hive up and running and doing good and then do a split to start a new hive I did several splits with my hives and a friends a couple weeks ago its a quick and easy way to get a second hive. I don't have much experience with top bar hives right now I just use langstroths but am planning on getting a top bar next year. I hope the new queen works for you keep us posted here. Beekeeping is one of the best and most rewarding hobbies Ive gotten into.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Ok I see. Without looking at your hive it does seem that you are queenless so it would probably be a safe bet to go ahead and introduce the new queen. If your queen is still there and shes not doing what shes supposed to do she should be replaced. If your going to start a second hive you will need to get more bees either from a local beek or a package either way will come with a queen what you could do is get the one hive up and running and doing good and then do a split to start a new hive I did several splits with my hives and a friends a couple weeks ago its a quick and easy way to get a second hive. I don't have much experience with top bar hives right now I just use langstroths but am planning on getting a top bar next year. I hope the new queen works for you keep us posted here. Beekeeping is one of the best and most rewarding hobbies Ive gotten into.


 

Yea your way advance on me. I have a beekeeper coming over when he can. I just decided I would prepare for what ever could happen. I think I am right with the no-queen though. I have a suite and smoker that will bee here Saturday or Monday at the latest. (Then at least I will have enough time to look good) Queen will be shipped the 15th of April.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, Update there making lots of comb but the comb is emtpty and dry (can only see other edge) But there is 4 good size combs and 2 more started(Got a good look today). Is the queen there or not???????

OK another update: After talking to a bee keeper he says its good. He thinks the queens there if not by now they had time to hatch another one. It takes 17 days(They been in since the 6th). Bees are doing everything they should and using to top bars. SHHHHHH! Makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you will be good. I figured she was in there. Now stay the hell out of there and let em do their thing lol!  Sounds like you need another hive to go with your 2nd queen!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> I think you will be good. I figured she was in there. Now stay the hell out of there and let em do their thing lol! Sounds like you need another hive to go with your 2nd queen!


 
I am hoping I got it cxl in time. If not the saw stop will be up and running by Sunday I hope.....I want another hive but don't this fast.............(Going through couple gallons of sugar water a week now)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh and I do have a 36x6 inch window, so I am not going into the hive. Its still hard to make out what's going on do to glare.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 15, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I am hoping I got it cxl in time. If not the saw stop will be up and running by Sunday I hope.....I want another hive but don't this fast.............(Going through couple gallons of sugar water a week now)


 Their taking that much sugar water? How is the weather there is spring coming up for you or is it still wintery? Also how are you feeding them that just seems like a lot of feed. I sure hope you have a queen sounds like things are turning around. She can be pretty tricky to find especially if she's not in the hive. I thought I had lost mine a couple weeks ago turns out she had been in my tool bucket for a week now she's back in and everything is good, but that sure had me worried there for a bit. Don't worry to much the bees know what they're doing all we do is try to manage them and then steal all their hard made honey.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Their taking that much sugar water? How is the weather there is spring coming up for you or is it still wintery? Also how are you feeding them that just seems like a lot of feed. I sure hope you have a queen sounds like things are turning around. She can be pretty tricky to find especially if she's not in the hive. I thought I had lost mine a couple weeks ago turns out she had been in my tool bucket for a week now she's back in and everything is good, but that sure had me worried there for a bit. Don't worry to much the bees know what they're doing all we do is try to manage them and then steal all their hard made honey.


 

I Iam running a 1/2 gallon ball jar and a qt jar so 3/4 of a gallon at a time. I Change that out about every 36-48 hrs. Weather been pretty good the last 10 days or so. Ave Probally around 65 days and 40 at nights. I have all 3 holes opened and a nice swarm going all day long. They have produce 4 nice combs and another two small ones.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Once we actually see some nice sunny 70+ degree days, you will really see some activity. Pollen count around here is still pretty low compared to previous years.

On another note, if you line the bottom of your hive with white butcher paper next time you are in there, (not sure if you can with your hive type- I used normal box hives), it helps to spot mites and diagnose disease if the need ever arises. Counting dead ones every hive entry, and making a journal to record the data also lets you know when something is up inside the box that shouldn't be (if the # sharply rises).  Hopefully it doesn't and the only trouble you have is not having enough hive room!    Better start looking for a honey extractor soon lmao. You wanna talk about a sticky mess, wow!


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2013)

Watching the thread.  My 6 year old son is obsessed with bees.  He's been out catching them so he can "get honey for all of us to eat".  He doesn't even like honey...just wants to provide for the family.  I hate to see that enthusiasm go to waste so I might have to put out a hive next year.  My BIL owns the 20 acre field across the street.  Going to be permanent clover mix pasture and alfalfa hay so they should have plenty to eat.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> Watching the thread. My 6 year old son is obsessed with bees. He's been out catching them so he can "get honey for all of us to eat". He doesn't even like honey...just wants to provide for the family. I hate to see that enthusiasm go to waste so I might have to put out a hive next year. My BIL owns the 20 acre field across the street. Going to be permanent clover mix pasture and alfalfa hay so they should have plenty to eat.


 
Perfect, put a window in there. I had quite a few people set around looking at mine they really are buzy bees.


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Perfect, put a window in there. I had quite a few people set around looking at mine they really are buzy bees.


 
You got a print on your hive design?  I have some lumber we milled a couple years ago that would be good.  I actually have a pile of hedge 1x's that would be cool....and should outlast me.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> You got a print on your hive design? I have some lumber we milled a couple years ago that would be good. I actually have a pile of hedge 1x's that would be cool....and should outlast me.


 

We use this - the slide out cleaning tray. Also I use gutter guard for the bottom. I probably spent 60.00 total but lie you had lots of stuff on hand.

http://www.topbarbees.com/images/stories/pdf/topbar_6b.pdf


----------



## firebroad (Apr 16, 2013)

gregbesia said:


> You guys and gals are lucky. I really wanted to start keeping bees this spring, but of course it is not allowed in this @#$%& town.


There are a few "stealth" ways to keep bees--if you yard is large and has a few private, sunny areas, a good screen will keep the flight path high, so the bees will not be flying past the neighbors, eliciting screams of "allergies".  It is amazing how many people develop this rare condition, brought on by a fear of stinging insects.  Also, if you have good immediate neighbors, a pint of honey every year will help keep your hobby under wraps.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 16, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I Iam running a 1/2 gallon ball jar and a qt jar so 3/4 of a gallon at a time. I Change that out about every 36-48 hrs. Weather been pretty good the last 10 days or so. Ave Probally around 65 days and 40 at nights. I have all 3 holes opened and a nice swarm going all day long. They have produce 4 nice combs and another two small ones.


 Once it starts to stay warm all day and night and the nectar flow starts youll be able to stop feeding them. when you start to notice that they aren't taking the sugar water any more they are done and you can stop. I usually stop when I see that a lot of stuff is blooming at that point there should be enough out there for them to take care of themselves. You don't want to feed them to far into the flow so that you don't get that sugar water in your honey.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2013)

This week update 1-1/2 gallons of sugar water. (Very cool rainy week) I now have 5 full size combs(As big as they can make it) and 2 more small ones.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 20, 2013)

You think the queen did not even get out of the queen cage?  Any chance you took a pic of those dead bees so we can see if it's your queen?  If your qeen dies they'll raise a new queen, but only if you already have eggs laid, which you wouldn't if she died in the cage.    

The best way to tell if you have a queen is if you have eggs.  I can never see the eggs, so I learned that if I hold up the frame with drawn comb and take pictures I can see them in the pictures, particularly if it was sunny.   

The worst time to go in is at night because they are all in there.  10,000-60,000 pissed off gals.   Better to go in on a sunny afternoon when the field bees are all gone. 

Beesource.com is a great help.   Post your questions there.   Nice set up.    Good luck!  It's a bit like playing poker.  With your eyes closed.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> You think the queen did not even get out of the queen cage? Any chance you took a pic of those dead bees so we can see if it's your queen? If your qeen dies they'll raise a new queen, but only if you already have eggs laid, which you wouldn't if she died in the cage.
> 
> The best way to tell if you have a queen is if you have eggs. I can never see the eggs, so I learned that if I hold up the frame with drawn comb and take pictures I can see them in the pictures, particularly if it was sunny.
> 
> ...


 

I have two local bee keepers helping me as well. Pretty much at this point they both think shes there just because the active and comb building. I know she went in with the cage opened. The reason I kept thing she was dead was because I thought they where building on the back wall. After a bee keeper showed me I was just looking at the glare on the window I can now see what is going on. 5 really nice big combs. Oh and yea night time is just stupid I now have my suite and smoker! Thank God.


----------



## Bocefus78 (May 9, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I have two local bee keepers helping me as well. Pretty much at this point they both think shes there just because the active and comb building. I know she went in with the cage opened. The reason I kept thing she was dead was because I thought they where building on the back wall. After a bee keeper showed me I was just looking at the glare on the window I can now see what is going on. 5 really nice big combs. Oh and yea night time is just stupid I now have my suite and smoker! Thank God.


 

Time for an update!  How is she (they) doing?


----------



## firebroad (May 9, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Time for an update! How is she (they) doing?


+1


----------



## mattjm1017 (May 9, 2013)

+2 Hows them ladies doing?


----------



## smokinj (May 10, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Time for an update! How is she (they) doing?


 

There off the sugar water. They just quite drinking it on there own. Have not look in 10 days or so but last time I check there was 7 big combs and a couple small ones started. Seem to be doing well from what I can tell.


----------



## smokinj (May 19, 2013)

Took a good look today. The combs are now turning gold and I need to put some more top bars in asap!


----------



## mattjm1017 (May 19, 2013)

Sounds good make sure you have eggs and larvae in there too. Out of curiosity how many bars have you given them.


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Sounds good make sure you have eggs and larvae in there too. Out of curiosity how many bars have you given them.


 
I think there is 11 in there now. I am using about 1/3 of the hive so far.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 21, 2013)

How about an update how are them lovely ladies doing?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> How about an update how are them lovely ladies doing?


 
Hive looks good and there using about 80 percent of the hive now. Just trying to figure out when I should rob them?


----------



## firebroad (Jul 22, 2013)

Love to see some pics.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Love to see some pics.


 
I should be able to takes some through the window. Not sure how the glare will be.


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2013)

I would rob them before the last major flush of food has passed. Typically this would have been about now when I had bees. That way they still have plenty of flowers to store up reserves for the winter.

One very warm year I did rob them twice. Once in June and once in late July. The difference in the honey was amazing. The spring honey was light colored and very floral. The later honey was dark and much stronger tasting. It reminded me of Yucatan honey.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

begreen said:


> I would rob them before the last major flush of food has passed. Typically this would have been about now when I had bees. That way they still have plenty of flowers to store up reserves for the winter.
> 
> One very warm year I did rob them twice. Once in June and once in late July. The difference in the honey was amazing. The spring honey was light colored and very floral. The later honey was dark and much stronger tasting. It reminded me of Yucatan honey.


 
Sounds like I better get in there soon. The clover at my place is still full bloom. No where else around me do I see it still in bloom.


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2013)

For us, one of the last major crop are the masses of Himalayan blackberries. We have lots of flowers still in the garden, but that is puny next to the enormous volume of blackberries we have out here. Honey bees also love dandelions and I have seen them all over ivy which bloom in fall.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

begreen said:


> For us, one of the last major crop are the masses of Himalayan blackberries. We have lots of flowers still in the garden, but that is puny next to the enormous volume of blackberries we have out here. Honey bees also love dandelions and I have seen them all over ivy which bloom in fall.


 
I have never seen clover like this before. It has spread and full bloom now and over an acre of it. Its been in full bloom since the first of May.


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2013)

If unsprayed it sounds like bee heaven.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

begreen said:


> If unsprayed it sounds like bee heaven.


 
I just wonder if there causing it to spread like this? No one else around has clover still in bloom.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have already harvested the spring honey and the bees are gearing up to for the cotton so I should get another 5 gallons in early September. You need to be careful not to take all of their honey and keep in mind you'll probably have to feed them over winter. Do you have a bee club near you I recall you mentioned a beekeeper thats near you try giving them a call and see if/when they are harvesting.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 22, 2013)

Good idea I was just going to wait until the hive was full. I give him a call.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 22, 2013)

I rely on other local beekeeps to know when to do stuff like that and also for any questions I might have. I haven't met one yet that isn't willing to help out. One other thing to think about is its summer time and after you harvest you will probably need to feed them.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok Local guy wife told me to hold until Sept. And he will call me with further details.


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I just wonder if there causing it to spread like this? No one else around has clover still in bloom.


 

Been a good year for clover here too.  I'm seeing more honey bees this year than I can remember in a long time....I can't remember a summer as wet as this one in a long time either.

My BIL has purple clover pasture mix and an alfalfa hay field planted across the street that is and has been in full bloom for the past 2 weeks...and it is loaded with bees.


----------

